# My working testimony



## blazingthru (Jul 12, 2014)

We overcome by our testimony 

I thought about this and decided that perhaps knowing my struggles will help someone overcome theirs. 

I have not reached the end. God is still carrying me through.

Jan 2011  I lost my job, well I lost it before then but Jan was my official date. ( I was terrified of losing my job, I thought that was the worst thing that could happen to me.) I overcame that, I survived losing my job. I guess it wasn't the worst thing to happen to me, I did it and I was still standing.

September 2011 My house was damage from a fire, from next door to me. So i stayed with my husband, we were separated at the time, then I stayed in a hotel for two weeks, a rental house for 4 months. I was out of my house for five months. I moved back in Feb. My husband had a new kitchen put in and appliances. it was very nice. He gave me $4,000.00 to purchase new furniture for the living room and a bedroom set. I used the rest of my money. He wasn't honest with me regarding the insurance money.  He is very angry about giving me the money from the insurance, he felt that I should use my own money and not the insurance, my things were destroyed. He had nothing n this house, the insurance pay out was based on my things and the damage to the house. He received 3 checks but told me about two and I never saw them.  During this time he had surgery and needed me to help him recover. I did, I drove him where he needed to go, I helped him get dressed and cooked and cut up his food so he could eat it. I cleaned his apartment and whatever he needed. when he was better, he cursed me. I am still standing.

June 2012 I got a letter stating my unemployment was ending. still standing

Then I was served with divorce papers.  I could not breath, I was in total shock, I knew I was getting a divorce but we weren't getting Lawyers we were going to work it out. See I was going by my heart. I didn't want to do anything that was going to hurt him.  I wasn't that kind of woman.  I couldn't understand why I was served. I had just sent him info about a mediary, but he was playing me. he had filed years ago, just didn't pursue it. He reopened it or whatever it was, I was served and it was heartbreaking, all my neighbors were outside looking at this strange man walking back and forth with a paper in his hands and then he said my name and said I am served. I sat and held the paper. I thought I was divorced.  

by the time I could breath again, my mother had a major stroke 8 days later, Major, she still cannot talk.  But she is alive and she was only given 50% and so we are grateful. I miss her so much, I wasn't very close to my mom, but I was close to my parents. So I went to see them often and traveled with them. I usually cooked and made desserts when I went to see them. I still do, but not as often.

So unemployment ran out, no job, going through a divorce with a 300 dollars an hour attorney. My mom is sick, so I will be traveling back and forth to see her.  Still no job, searching hard for a job, nothing.  I have to go to court again and again and then he found out he can file motions all day and night, so back and forth to court. Yet, he doesn't fill out his paperwork. Feb 2013 horrible car accident and now I have no car.  I can't afford car insurance because I had a horrible judge who cut my support payments down to 500.00 a month.  Because he wants to rent the house, A lie, he wants to move back in the house. So she took what he would have charged for rent from me. Daughter in school, I have to help the best way I can with the little I have. Savings almost gone.  Money from the car almost gone. I am on the bus and trains, no car to go food shopping. 

Son gets a car, then later daughter buys a car, things are getting better, I get sick, I was sick with shingles and when I recovered I developed them again, then the hives.  I get better go to school, I complete school got my certifications.  Get internship have to get a TB test its positive. 

its now 2014 still fighting in a divorce. Crazy. $4,000.00 dollars and still not divorced.  I go days without food. I had to apply for stamps. I was ashamed and embarrassed, but I was starving. I had a few thousand left, but son had to have emergency surgery, he has no insurance so I had to pay. I am still standing. 

back to court, I have to move, I was moving anyway after the divorce, I would use the settlement, but he wasn't waiting anymore. He filed a motion and I have a few weeks to leave. 

I been in my home for 21 years. I am totally homeless, my husband brought this house while we were together but he never put my name on it. he said he was but something I said or did made him angry and he said he wouldn't and to this day, I never had a clue what I did or said. 


 I was suppose to start internship next week, but I got TB and now I do not know what is going to happen.  Tuesday I find out whether its active or not either way I have to go on meds and I am certified to work in the hospital and I have no clue if I can still start, no one is giving me an answer, I suppose I have to wait to find out if its active, I won't know until Tuesday. 

I been through  a lot in such a short time, that I have trouble breathing. I have to pray for strength and sometimes the ability to carry things through. I have no ideal how I am going to get through TB none at all. I am hoping I can take the meds and that will be it.  I am hoping its not active, but the breathing, I thought it was stress, I hope that is all it is.  The test for me was painful, it should not have been but it hurts a lot. my arm is sore and huge, huge the size of two silver dollars.  

God has something wonderful for me, I know it. 
today, I met a friend, i hadn't seen her in years and she was a true and honest friend, she said, I am going to come and get you and we going to do something, and I broke down and cried. She was taken back at first but she understood. I didn't know how badly I was hurting until I saw her. Am I still standing?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2014)

Dearest Blaz... 

God has sent you and angel.   You've suffered long enough.  

You shall be healed and your health and your strength shall be restored and renewed in Jesus' Name.  

You shall walk and not be weary, you shall run and not faint.  You shall stand and not be weakened, but empowered by the strength of your testimony.   

And for this, Father God, we thank you.  Amen.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have tried to post to this thread twice. blazingthru you are faithful to people you know and the e-people that you do not know. God can and God will deliver you. I obtained a divorce in 2002 from a man using cocaine and I had a small child. The pipes burst in the house and the furnace does not work. My unemployment ran out in December. I have worked a few days this year and my gross for last year was $2100.00. 

The Lord told me I was needed at home. I asked him am I supposed to go home and sit down with all of these bills? I did not understand. My dad had a replacement of a hip replacement and my mom had a cardiac diagnosis and a stroke in June of 2010. I went off of work to take care of mama. My 2 siblings sort of vanished. Dad died in 11/2013 and mama in 2/2014. I did my best. I am in mama and daddy's house with my sister who believe that light switches and water are free. We will see the judge about mama and daddy on 7/21 which is my 56th birthday. I appear destroyed to the natural eye. My cell and internet will be off on 7/15. I am not sure how somone may call me if I am hired somewhere. Troubled but not distressed, perplexed but not in despair for the Joy of the Lord is our stength! He is the God of show up. Forget who shot JR, our redeemer lives!!
God will deliver you from the lump on your arm, he is our healer. There is a ram in the bush. 

I put insurance on my mama's car because it would cost me too much to insure my own. Someone may say I cannot use it. There will be a way for me to get to a job if I am hired. 
We really appear to be toast but we overcome by the words of our testimonies and the blood of the lamb.  I do not know if people get SSI or funding stipends for TB. God will take care of what is needed. Having done all to stand stand therefore, you are wearing your helmet, you have the sword and the breastplate of righteous. Christ in you the hope of Glory. He has a running count on the hairs of your head. If he knows this much, he has not forgotten what the rest of you needs. Bless you. You will overcome and shout the victory!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2014)

felic1 

 

You have Faith well-seasoned that will never let you down.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2014)

blazingthru   Have you, and your offspring applied for coverage under the affordable care act?


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Expect and celebrate your heaing!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 13, 2014)

felic1 said:


> blazingthru   Have you, and your offspring applied for coverage under the affverordable care act?



My son has applied but he has been rejected. He keeps things to himself. I haven't asked him further questions, I have tried to help him, but he say I am taking care of it. which means he is doing nothing.   I have insurance, since I am still married, the plan my husband picked means i have a huge deductible and he doesn't care, he has coverage under military and it doesn't include family, which I find so odd. But anyway. I do have medical coverage for now. 

I count all my blessings. Last summer I could not walk. I had severe pain in my knee, it was unbearable and I could not put pressure on it. it went away just as suddenly as it came, it was really strange. I have residue from it, I still have some trouble walking upstairs. but its barely noticeable. 

I keep praying for an apartment that has no steps. no steps going in or out. that would be wonderful. 

none of my grown children are prepared for the move. They are all home with me and none of them make enough to move out on their own right now. I want them to live their life. I encourage all of them to get their own place, the way they like. Me, I will go with my parents. 

I can even stay in a shelter, I can do it since I know its temporary. But my kids are devastated that I would even consider it. I am not going into  a shelter, but I would if its a means to an end. 

I know that all things work for Good for those who love the Lord and or called according to his purpose, its just finding out what God is teaching me here. I can say for sure it is that I only need God to supply all my needs, that my hope is in him, that when it comes right down to it, I really can only trust in God.  I cried twice since all this has happen, I cried when I realize I was never going to see this house again and all its memories, I cried when I saw that I was alone and a friend reminded me of that. I realize than that this person without being asked, gave of her self just as quick as lightening.  I hope to be that person to someone else.  

That is God, he knew I needed someone that would allow me to cry and just hug me and ask no questions.  then to offer herself with no hesitation I hadn't realize how wonderful she was, I thought she was a pain, even though I loved her, I still was exhausted by her and she was a blessing to me, but I am not outgoing as she is, I have moments.  

I am that person that stays under the umbrella instead of dancing in the rain, or inside at the BBQ. That would be me. I rather curl up with a book then go to the park.  but I have moments where I would do all those things too. 

So yes, I am still me, I have not changed during my trials, I am still trying to be kind and considerate to other folks, even those who hurt me, over and over. 

I know that God watches and sees everything, even through the trials.  What I have to learn is to trust God even though everything looks so bad right now. I know that an the end it will all be worth it. Just can't see it right now.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 13, 2014)

Keep believing God!! Praying for you... I know you'll make it through by His grace!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 13, 2014)

blazingthru

I'm not sure if this is appropriate for the context of this message to the early believers, but I hope it will help strengthen you.
_
1 Peter 5:10

After you have suffered for a little while, the God of all grace, who called you to His eternal glory in Christ, will Himself perfect, confirm, strengthen and establish you._


Can I tell you a little story?  There's something I'm also praying about and every now and then, I ask G-d for little signs He hears me.  Some will say that's wrong.  

_1 Corinthians 1:22

It is foolish to the Jews, who ask for signs from heaven. And it is foolish to the Greeks, who seek human wisdom._


Hey, G-d knows me to a "t."  He put all these parts together lol.  So, I'll see little signs like my dreams with large providential eagles over altars or pillars...and in awake time, Eagles, just like we get at pow wow high above the circle and drum.  To us, it's a sign of G-d's presence and goodness.  So, then when contemplating about something I haven't gotten an answer for yet, I looked into the back yard and gazed upon this crazy branch that fell.  I have to chainsaw parts of it to lay it flat and then cut it all up.  Well, even last year, I said a little prayer, "wouldn't it be nice if that thing fell without taking out part of the deck?"  And it did after a storm, not touching the deck at all.  It was like an angel felled it during that storm.  I didn't have to climb up on a ladder and trim it.  

Then it occurred to me today that G-d answered my prayer, in His own time.  It didn't happen when I wanted it to and it was just a little bitty though, even, compared to the other things I need help with in life.  And so came the flood of all the little things G-d heard in my mind that I needed or things I uttered.  He provided.  

What can happen to us women is not easy.  It hurts and is painful at times.  But do not despair.  He's got your back.  We hold you in our prayers.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 14, 2014)

I am praying for you ladies, we serve a mighty God and I know He will see you through. The first thing that came to my mind was "count it all joy...." Difficult yes, but He has a greater plan. He's our comforter and our healer. Our Jehovah Jireh, our El Roi.


----------



## Ceelo (Jul 14, 2014)

blazingthru. .This was my first time reading your post here.. I can only imagine the things that you have and are going through..

But above it all..HEALTH, WEALTH AND PROSPERITY FLOW TO YOU IN ABUNDANCE..AND SO BE IT..

Queen you are STRONG and shall continue to STAND..The Most High has already taken care of it all, you just continue to be the LOVING being that you are! You are still in my prayers


----------



## Nic_Cali (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this season of your life. This too shall pass... I have prayed and will continue to keep you, and your family in my prayers. The Holy Spirit is our advocate, so you can always be certain that he is petitioning our concerns and desires before the Father. He is there and remember he is faithful. I look forward to your new testimony. HALLELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 14, 2014)

*Thank you everyone for your blessings and your prayers*, I appreciate just the fact that you took the time to hear me.  I hope someone is blessed by my struggles and that they can see the hand of God, I cannot right now. I know in my heart that God is with me, I just can't see him directing everything. But I can see blessings here and there, I am not angry or bitter, I don't think why is this happening to me. I think how am I going to overcome this. Instead of falling on my knees I sit and think how can I work throught this, knowing full well, that I cannot, God has to move in this situation, I Just keep taking back the reigns. 

I get my results tomorrow. I spoke to  a lot of people, read their stories online and some of them are totally scary. It cost more then half a milion to recover from TB and in many cases, folks can't survive the treatment. Wow.  No, not claiming any of that.  I am sure I just have the strain and nothing more then that.  I'll be making my way to work come Monday morning. I don't get paid but its still work nonetheless. My prayers is that, its just a strain, the hospital will still accept me. I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2014)

For you, Dearest Blaz...

Father God in the Name of Jesus, thank you for removing every trace of TB and any and every other infirmity from your darling daughter's body; 

Thank you for cleansing her system, enriching her blood flow and blessing her with new blood cells and vessels for indeed you are, The God Who Healeth Precious Blaz, in Jesus' Name, not a cell on nor in her body shall be inflamed...only healed, in Jesus' Name...

Father thank you for embracing her and allowing her to continue her path of _'Blazing thru'_ every challenge for there is no set-up that can set-back the blessings in this life that you have prepared for her.   

Receive the presence of God, Precious Blaz...for He is within you... you are healed.   Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 15, 2014)

1 Chron 4:10

And Jabez called on the God of Israel, saying, Oh that thou wouldest bless me indeed, and enlarge my coast, and that thine hand might be with me, and that thou wouldest keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me! And God granted him that which he requested.


----------



## Nic_Cali (Jul 15, 2014)

I will say this, I am a school teacher and for one summer worked in a predominately immigrant-family school (not trying to offend). Prior to working there I tested negative for TB, and then at the end of that summer tested positive. I was in disbelief. I literally did not believe this report. I was questioning him, the doctor, of all sorts... Several days later went for the mandatory chest x-ray at a different doctor's office-- she couldn't find anything. She said it was inactive, but I still contracted it.  This was summer of 2012. 

Fast forward, in winter of 2013 I took another TB test at another facility, and the test was negative. I do not have TB! I never claimed or believed the first or the second doctor's reports. Whether I had it then or not; I don't know. However, I never believed it and God honored my faith. He can do the same for you!


----------



## Shiks (Jul 15, 2014)

I am praying for you. I know a TB diagnosis sounds scary. TB meds are free in most countries but you have to REALLY take care of yourself diet and stress wise. Hugs.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 15, 2014)

I will pm you.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nic_Cali   Hey Sis! I read your post. Many of us received routine immunizations as children and many of the diseases are not as prevalent as they used to be. We realize that there are a lot of families that come to the United States that do not have the same type of treatments. Also some of their regional ailments are not found in our country. I worked in a clinic where there was something like a swamp fever. Despite our issues in health care in this country, our basic standards are just more thorough. TB is scary. I had two rule out TB clients at one time and my mother told me " felic1 ! I do not want you doing that." I said mama, I have been a nurse for over 20 years. Just what do you think I do when I leave the house?. lol


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 16, 2014)

So my doctor finally called me and apologized, after I spoke to her I understood the delay in responding back to me, it was false positive. I still have to take the blood test to  make sure, But now my heart is enlarged and so I go in tomorrow for some test and meds. Yes, I truly want to cry now.

I have congestive heart failure, I have all the signs, that was the major reason for the shortness of breath. When it rains it pours. At this point, I should be shouting my victory.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> So my doctor finally called me and apologized, after I spoke to her I understood the delay in responding back to me, it was false positive. I still have to take the blood test, to  make sure, But now my heart is enlarged and so I go in tomorrow for some test and meds. Yes, I truly want to cry now.



Dearest Blaz...


----------



## Nic_Cali (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, Felic, I know what you mean. I realized after taking the job  what all I was exposing myself to. I absolutely adored those students though. All of them were so loving and transparent about themselves and their families (families' struggles).


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2014)

Well I am back from the doctors office, I am schedule for more test, I have to wait for them to call me, thats kind of cool.  I don't have congested heart failure so that is really good.  I have cardiomyopathy. I think I spelled that right. My doctor did not explain that to me in detail. She was to concern about my TB, so you'll know I said I didn't have it but I do have it. I was upset in the office.  I  have latent TB which i knew there were two, but they said I didn't have TB and I believed it.  So I was told that I do not have to take the meds, because of my age.  But its my choice and I decided not to take the meds. I need to learn more about it.  The Cardiomyopathy is scary, but they are not dealing with it right now, They said I have to get more test so they can tell what is what, makes sense, I have to go on meds for HBP. I have to wait for central scheduling for the rest of the test.   I am more upbeat today then I was yesterday.  I am sad about the TB but its no big deal, I didn't even know I had it. So I am not fretting over that. I start work on Monday. I can't wait. 

Moving forward.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok. They cleared you to work. I was concerned about the site being the size of two half dollars? Is this your first experience with hypertension? Keep in touch sweetie!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2014)

felic1 said:


> Ok. They cleared you to work. I was concerned about the site being the size of two half dollars? Is this your first experience with hypertension? Keep in touch sweetie!



Yes, I have been healthy all my life. I had some bumps in the roads, but I have normal cholesterol levels and everything is pretty good, but I was diagnose with diabetes  2012 and everything pretty much went down from there. I am still not on meds, I been managing with diet. But the going back to court has taken a toll on me. I have never had issues with blood pressure or anything like what I am dealing with now. It could be stress related or due to a illness I had last winter. I was very sick I had upper respiratory infections complicated by asthma it was horrible, I was sick for two months. I don't know.  I was handling everything well or so I thought, this last trip to the court, blew me out the water, I wasn't expecting it. 

 I think that the worst things that have ever happen to me has happen through my husband and oh is that the saddest thing in the world, your life partner, your mate, the one you bared everything too. The one you had children with as you watch together being born. you plan how they will be brought up all of that and more and he is now your worst enemy. its hard to believe and fathom at times. Sometimes I am still in shock about it all.

But I know I don't make him my enemy, I pray for him. I forgive him, oh there are some things I am still working on but I do not rage about what he is done. I wish him the best, honestly, I told him I want him to have the very best life has to offer. If its good to him then I hope he has it, since this world is where his heart is.  

Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the plans I have for you,” says the Lord. “They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope.


*1 Corinthians 2:8-16New American Standard Bible (NASB)*

8 the wisdom which none of the rulers of this age has understood; for if they had understood it they would not have crucified the Lord of glory; 9 but just as it is written,

*“Things which eye has not seen and ear has not heard,
And which have not entered the heart of man,
All that God has prepared for those who love Him.”*

10 [a]For to us God revealed them through the Spirit; for the Spirit searches all things, even the depths of God. 11 For who among men knows the thoughts of a man except the spirit of the man which is in him? Even so the thoughts of God no one knows except the Spirit of God. 12 *Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, so that we may know the things freely given to us by God, 13 which things we also speak, not in words taught by human wisdom, but in those taught by the Spirit, combining spiritual thoughts with spiritual words.

14 But [c]a natural man does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually [d]appraised. 15 But he who is spiritual appraises all things, yet he himself is appraised by no one. 16 For who has known the mind of the Lord, that he will instruct Him? But we have the mind of Christ.



I posted this whole passage because it says so much. The cross is foolishness to those who are perishing. its so sad, they think its crazy and its nonsense. But if we have the mind of Christ, we have a future. we will not perish.  I am excited about working.  I get the opportunity to serve others and with a glad heart, with the hope or the thought that if things do not work out for me and I pass away that someone I touched can give my testimony for me. A stranger. Now that just cannot be beat.*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my scrubs and clogs today. So excited. Now Monday, I will be exhausted. The office, they say, is extremely busy. So I will be running around a lot so we will see how things go. 

God is so good, You'll know I aint getting paid right, but I am so hyped to do something new. If they love me it might become permanent you never know. but my goal is to work in the administration part of the hospital.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 18, 2014)

@blazingthru I read your first post and thought about this verse in the book of Job.

_Job 42:12 The Lord blessed the latter years of Job’s life more than the earlier years._

You will have many more testimonies to share :Rose:


----------



## felic1 (Jul 18, 2014)

blazingthru  Yes, I do not hate my ex-husband either. I am very glad about it.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> blazingthru  Yes, I do not hate my ex-husband either. I am very glad about it.



felic1, I have notice that when we are in Christ we are better able to endure  many trials, as oppose to those who are not in Christ, I have an associate she complains constantly about getting revenge and all the things she wants to do to other people it's exhausting.  No one is getting over on me she would say. Its not even about that.  but I can not convince her she thinks, that letting things go is being walked over, I think that there are some things that need to be spoken about and some things need to be left alone.  In my case with my husband some things just need to be left alone.  One day.  One day he will see what all he had.  Or maybe not. I think if he can see where he is wrong then God can work with him, and then there is hope. But if not well.....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 18, 2014)

@blazingthru

You have been an inspiration, thank you for counting it all joy and trying to be content in whatever state you find yourself in. Thank you for not shaking your fist at God and asking him why you, I'm praying that you be in good health, and that your financial troubles will cease, praying for your strength during the divorce, praying for your family because you have honored them, I'm praying that you receive the job of your dreams where there's room to grow, where you can thrive and learn AND get paid!!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> For you, Dearest Blaz...
> 
> Father God in the Name of Jesus, thank you for removing every trace of TB and any and every other infirmity from your darling daughter's body;
> 
> ...



Shimmie, thank you so much, I keep rereading and rereading this because it truly blesses me. Thank you so much.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 21, 2014)

My doctor started me on HBP meds I took it Saturday  at 8 by 9 I was taken to the Hospital I have been here ever since. WOW I am so shocked how fast I ended up here. They think I had a heart attack but there is just no way. Well I hope, I can still work. But I might lose the position still keeping hope alive. 

I am super sensitive, bad reaction almost fainted dead away


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 21, 2014)

Still praying for your recovery.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 21, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> My doctor started me on HBP meds I took it Saturday  at 8 by 9 I was taken to the Hospital I have been here ever since. WOW I am so shocked how fast I ended up here. They think I had a heart attack but there is just no way. Well I hope, I can still work. But I might lose the position still keeping hope alive.
> 
> I am super sensitive, bad reaction almost fainted dead away



I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying for your healing.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 22, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> My doctor started me on HBP meds I took it Saturday  at 8 by 9 I was taken to the Hospital I have been here ever since. WOW I am so shocked how fast I ended up here. They think I had a heart attack but there is just no way. Well I hope, I can still work. But I might lose the position still keeping hope alive.
> 
> I am super sensitive, bad reaction almost fainted dead away



The devil IS a lie. What was the name of the medicine? Much love my sister


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 22, 2014)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying for your healing.



Thank you so much, I am sore all over but home now and they said I don't have to worry about the internship, but I chose to go to work tomorrow because I didn't want to lose it. I am exhaused and sore everywhere, I swear they poke you everywhere they can. I was sleeping a nurse came in with the needle lifted up my gown and got me in the belly, I was totally unprepared for it. it didn't hurt until she was done. I wouldn't let them do that again. I took it in the arm, but my arms are extremely sore. it was blood thinner. 

I can't even begin to describe all that is done to you when checking to make sure you didn't have a heart attack, which I didn't and that there is no more further damage to your heart. Which there was not.  Its my lungs that are in trouble but thats another story. For now I am pushing ahead.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> @Shimmie, thank you so much, I keep rereading and rereading this because it truly blesses me. Thank you so much.


 
Precious Blaz and indeed you are precious, for there are 'receipts', both in scripture and in this life of yours to prove it.   I am always blessed to pray with you and for you.  You know this.   

You've come too far in God and you will not lose all that you have learned, received and lived by your faith in Him.  Neither will your dreams and prays be aborted.   There is nothing that this life can take from you, and surely not satan with his lies and schemes. 

God is perfecting 'ALL' that concerns you...'ALL'.   His Hand is upon you, God's loving hands are upon your life and nothing is going to take you 'out'.    _Nothing.  Nothing.  Nothing._ 

Blaz, remember when Ezekiel was in the Valley of the Dry Bones? (Ezekiel 37)

Likewise, the Hand of the Lord is strongly upon you...all that has been dry in your life, shall arise and live again.   

'In Jesus' Name, Amen.'


----------



## felic1 (Jul 22, 2014)

blazingthru.   Thank you for the update. She should have awakened you for the anticoagulant Injection. That was a quick hospital stay. Did a pulmonary specialist come and see you? What was said? Keep your appointments. Much love


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 23, 2014)

felic1 said:


> blazingthru.   Thank you for the update. She should have awakened you for the anticoagulant Injection. That was a quick hospital stay. Did a pulmonary specialist come and see you? What was said? Keep your appointments. Much love



yeah it was pretty quick, considering everything, my doctor is very worried she has been calling me.  I go in tomorrow. I am being schedule to see the pulmonary specialist next week. but I have so many calling me regarding my stay, I think they released me to quickly and everyone is worried. I knew something wasn't right, because I was schedule for a bunch of test and just like that I was heading home, and in the evening at that. 

I had a really mean doctor, he never touched me not once, he stayed as far away from me as possible and he was rude and abrupt each time. I ignored him. He said I could go home, but he'll wait for the cardiologist, The Cardiologist schedule a huge load of test, of which I am extremely sore, and he had me leaving this weekend, but I ended up leaving sooner. oh well, won't be going back there again.  

Started work to day. It was really cool, but I was so very tired and so happy to leave for the day. Everyone is nice and its an easy going office, but extremely, extremely busy. I worked from the moment I walked in the door until 30 minutes after I was suppose to leave. I had to train my coworker what I was doing, now that was weird. but whatever. looking forward to tomorrow. but I am so tired now. 

I am excited to be working again, even though I do not get paid. One day. Soon I'll be getting paid again.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 23, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Blaz and indeed you are precious, for there are 'receipts', both in scripture and in this life of yours to prove it.   I am always blessed to pray with you and for you.  You know this.
> 
> You've come too far in God and you will not lose all that you have learned, received and lived by your faith in Him.  Neither will your dreams and prays be aborted.   There is nothing that this life can take from you, and surely not satan with his lies and schemes.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, you always find the right words, to say for each moment and that is a gift, I don't have that gift, so I avoid threads that need this special treatment, I was never good at it. But oh how I appreciate it. it is wonderful to be reminded that no matter what your circumstances God is still guiding you through it all.  

I have been so blessed by this forum. Folks have made it possible for me to get things that I need done and there are no words to express thanks. I hope to be blessed throughout this trail and to bless others, not with just words but with whatever I could. 

Thank you so much Shimmie, I am certainly moving onwards, no matter what is coming at me. I hope to have a cheerful heart through it all. I also have learned it easier to do for other when you have nothing for yourself, don't that sound crazy but its really true. Hugs and kisses, blessings to you and yours. thank you again.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 23, 2014)

blazingthru. Why will you not be going back there? Where does your primary physician have staff priviledges? Where can she admit you at? Are you not going back because you are sore? They had to draw blood, perform serial ekgs (sequential), and tests to arrive at a diagnosis. Request to not have the mean doctor any more. If the doctor says you need further evaluation, please cooperate.  Much much love.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> @Shimmie, you always find the right words, to say for each moment and that is a gift, I don't have that gift, so I avoid threads that need this special treatment, I was never good at it. But oh how I appreciate it. it is wonderful to be reminded that no matter what your circumstances God is still guiding you through it all.
> 
> I have been so blessed by this forum. Folks have made it possible for me to get things that I need done and there are no words to express thanks. I hope to be blessed throughout this trail and to bless others, not with just words but with whatever I could.
> 
> Thank you so much Shimmie, I am certainly moving onwards, no matter what is coming at me. I hope to have a cheerful heart through it all. I also have learned it easier to do for other when you have nothing for yourself, don't that sound crazy but its really true. Hugs and kisses, blessings to you and yours. thank you again.


 
Baby, you're going to get through this.   God has assigned many angels to you and right here, among them, you have felic1.   She is speaking to you through what she excels in and also God's guiding light with the answers to the questions that have been going through your mind and in your prayers. 

This is an assurance that you have never been alone in this.  She popped right up, immediately and has followed you along each step of your updates.    God is with you; that's His message with her being here, that God is with you and He is listening to every breath of every word, and flow of every tear from your eyes, and though ever movement of your heart.  God is with you and will never leave you nor forsake you.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2014)

felic1 said:


> blazingthru. Why will you not be going back there? Where does your primary physician have staff priviledges? Where can she admit you at? Are you not going back because you are sore? They had to draw blood, perform serial ekgs (sequential), and tests to arrive at a diagnosis. Request to not have the mean doctor any more. If the doctor says you need further evaluation, please cooperate.  Much much love.



I was at a friends house when I suddenly was unable to breath and she had to take me to the nearest hospital. Which turns out to be a Rehabilitation hospital, so NO I will not be going back there again. 

I have had all the test that needed to be performed, but now I have to have more test run on my lungs. thats not till next week. 
I am following all the instructions. I haven't met with my doctor yet, but I will do so in a couple of days and she will finally tell me what is going on with my heart. then I will have test done on my lungs. but for the most part, I am feeling better, the meds are working. I don't have pressure in my chest anymore.  I do have shortness of breath and I have trouble lifting things, but I am able to work well at the medical office and I get to rest often and so nothing is to taxing.  After three hours I get really tired but I usually sit for the remaining hour, I only work four hours a day. I have started walking more and drop six pounds, I work out with the weights as much as I can and its strengthen me. 

I been complaining about my feet, but every pound I lose lessens the pain in my feet.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 26, 2014)

blazingthru  I hope you have a quiet and restful weekend. Much Love!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 26, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> I work out with the weights as much as I can and its strengthen me.
> 
> I been complaining about my feet, but every pound I lose lessens the pain in my feet.




Are you sure they're not also anxiety attacks?  They can happen just suddenly like that.  Do very light weights and maybe do more repetitions but not until you have major discomfort.  I wouldn't do any heavier weights (5 lbs and over) until you check with your doctor as it could put stress on your heart.  Also, you should ask your doctor to recommend you to a gastroenterologist to monitor weightloss and they can recommend a dietitian.  Still praying for you mami.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes I am sure its not anxiety. I do have it it didn't feel like it at all. I had a cough, sort of like asthma at times and they rule that out. Everything they thought it was it wasn't.  All the results are I have cardiopulmonary and they said there wasn't much damage to the heart, but it is enlarged. There is some damage to the lungs, but because I was brought in for the heart, they felt I should make appoints with the lung doctor, sorry can't spell the words right now, after speaking with my doctor. 

I have to see a dietitaion because I have to give up salt and sugar and I have to eat differently. But really I don't want to. I know how to eat healthy I just have to keep that in mind all the time. 

I love, love, love chips, potato chips and i have to give them up. Period there isn't a way around it unless I make them myself. So for now that is the one thing that I do eat that is processed, I have to walk away from it.  I have to make everything at home. 

I have gerds, but it doesn't bother me, I don't eat the foods that causes flare up so I don't have to take meds or anything. I love spaghetti but I probably have it once every couple of months. don't drink coffee, or tea that has caffeine, and I stay away from chocolate, i know its not good for you, but every now and then I sneak a piece


Today was a great day, at the end of the day I have trouble breathing but only if I exert myself to much. But my mind was clear and I was able to focus.

Service was so good. I will start a thread soon of what I learned, it was amazing.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 29, 2014)

http://youtu.be/HRerh9GYfSY


----------



## felic1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope you have a great week honey!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Yes I am sure its not anxiety. I do have it it didn't feel like it at all. I had a cough, sort of like asthma at times and they rule that out. Everything they thought it was it wasn't.
> 
> All the results are I have cardiopulmonary and they said there wasn't much damage to the heart, *but it is enlarged*. There is some damage to the lungs, but because I was brought in for the heart, they felt I should make appoints with the lung doctor, sorry can't spell the words right now, after speaking with my doctor.
> 
> ...


 
Dearest Blaz... I just read your post.   I'm glad you are feeling 'better'.   I have to comment that the reason your heart is enlarged is because it is filled beyond capacity with God's love.    Your 'cup' runneth over with God's Love for you and for others.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 3, 2014)

*Romans 5:1-5  King James Version (KJV)*

5 Therefore being justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ:

2 By whom also we have access by faith into this grace wherein we stand, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God.

3 *And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience;*

4 *And patience, experience; and experience, hope*:

5 *And hope maketh not ashamed; because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us.*


----------



## Ceelo (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning blazingthru I jus wanted to let you know that I am still praying for you Queen and I love you very much.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 8, 2014)

Ceelo said:


> Good morning blazingthru I jus wanted to let you know that I am still praying for you Queen and I love you very much.



Ceelo, oh Thank you so much.  I won't be on here as much anymore, but I will check back from time to time. 

I have been truly blessed by the prayers and gifts I have received from this thread and truly grateful, you'll can't imagine how blessed. Sometimes things come at just the right moment.

Be blessed my sister, I hope all is well with you and your moving forward. I really want to know what your doing so keep posting and I will try to check in often, but its time for me to move on. I got a fire in me and I can't hide it. no matter what  I am going through, have to let folks know what is really going on and sometimes its really hard.

you can send me an email from time to time if you like. I'll send you a pm later. Love you too can't wait to see you on Resurrection day.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2014)

moving out of Philadelphia. Hopefully, to a new life.  I have no money and all of my possession are going in storage. A lot I have to give away. hopefully, I can sell somethings, the only thing I can take with me is clothes and not many at that. My whole life is going to be in a box. its kind of funny when you think about it.  

Don't misunderstand me I was dealing with everything as it came because I still had a few things I could cling to in my mind. but someone tried to take it away from me and it was then that I finally broke down. My sister told me it was best I stay in Philly, which meant a Shelter. I though my parents were in agreement and I was crushed. I did not defend myself, I was way to hurt. 

But this morning I sent my dad a message and to my surprise he responded quickly. It was very early. I didn't expect him to get my message until later, but he said that I was welcome to come home and there was a place for me and that he had already told me that, sometimes you need to be reassured twice, especially when your going through something. 

I learned that life is not always fair, that people will hurt you just as quick as look at you and it could be your own family, child, friend. that you known all your life. Yet they don't even blink at the cruelty. 

Truth hurts, but its never meant to destroy you, its meant to wake you up.  The only one I can really trust and depend on is God. He promised to be my helper, my provider, my healer, my deliver and it is those things I have to name out loud every single day. It took a good friend to tell me that.  I don't even know her well, but she is truly a blessing to me.   she even invited me to come and stay at her home, What a blessing.   No I don't really know her but that she offered was really awesome. 

I am moving forward, before you know it I will be working again.  I will have a cute apartment and be back on my feet.  Monday I have a phone interview. It is my hope that I obtain employment before the end of next month. I'll keep you posted. 

This is my testimony of how God is working in my life.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 23, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> moving out of Philadelphia. Hopefully, to a new life.  I have no money and all of my possession are going in storage. A lot I have to give away. hopefully, I can sell somethings, the only thing I can take with me is clothes and not many at that. My whole life is going to be in a box. its kind of funny when you think about it.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me I was dealing with everything as it came because I still had a few things I could cling to in my mind. but someone tried to take it away from me and it was then that I finally broke down. My sister told me it was best I stay in Philly, which meant a Shelter. I though my parents were in agreement and I was crushed. I did not defend myself, I was way to hurt.
> 
> ...



Hey Sis! I am glad that things are working for you. I expect a totally new life after caring for my parents. Thanks for the update and respond whenever you wish. Much love and success!


----------

